# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  The bet...

## KunipshunFit

Ok, first a lil' background.

I work at Worlds Gym and we have a pretty kool bunch of guys that work there with us. Well we are always talking smack to a certain person about his weight...Being that he works in a gym and is sorta "not lean"...So I checked my bodyfat the other day, and it was at the max i wanted for a winter bulking period. Therefore I thought to myself...What better way to help motivate myself to get back down to 7% than to make a bet with my friend who has never seen 10 in his life. 

This would motivate him to get in shape (help him get more respect, and provide my motivation for trying to beat him).

I checked my bodyfat and the results were

216lbs
16% even..(*odd to have it exactly*)

the guy i am going against was
230
20% (not even but close enough)

now the bet is i'm going to spot him 3%bf... So basically if he gets down to 10...i've gotta be at 6.9 to beat him.

The bet is my 100 dollars against his 50. Now i do not mind losing the 100 if he gets in shape and truely beats me...I'm doing it for the motivation and drive to push myself harder because I dont wanna lose my pride. Afterall I made the bet.


Oh, the bet is also for 16 weeks...So it ends April 03, 2003. This is a friendly bet so nothing serious or negative about it. We are always making stupid bets at the gym and my boss bet I couldnt get to 7 and I figured my competitor couldnt get to 10. So we shall see...The owner is training my friend and I'm training with a long time friend so it should be interesting.

Diet is going to be the key for me...as April 03 I wanna come in dry as hell. I'm going to treat this as a show simply to get in the mind set. Only difference being I need to be as lean as possible. I think it is quite possible for me to get down below 7% as last time when i started cutting and not running a cycle of anything, i got down to 9 in 12 weeks.

I'm going to be needing some serious help with diet, and the one I plan on running for the last 8 weeks is a ketosis diet which will work, but I'm curious to know what's out there that's better or just as effective for the first half.

All and I do mean ALL help is welcomed and any cycle advice is greatly appreciated.

I've got enough winny for 50mg EOD and cant really afford more currently, however by the time i'm ready to use the winny, I might be able to. I think i just recently got F'd on an order so I basically have a clean slate to order anything. Any recommendations.

I was thinking Prop and EQ. Once again, I wanna treat this as a show time (april 3). My motivation is not necessarily to beat my friend (*although always a plus*) but to get as lean as I've ever been. I wanna see 5% and the veins in the abdominal region.

MikeXXL, Dr. D, PTYJason, ANYONE who cares to chime in that has knowledge...I'm all ears.


If I've left anything out about my history that you dont know, just ask or yell at me that I forgot to say something. Most people here know me or have at least seen me post once or twice...lol But any help is appreciated once again.



Current idea....

Weeks 1-16 total time

Week 1-4 Cardio 30mins 5-6 times a day morning
Diet, low carbs...exact diet is being thought about in my head, and I will need help with that part...my biggest fear is dropping to much weight and bf to quickly and not being able to be ready on the 16th...


the diet i was thinking of running the last 12 weeks is

After Cardio: Isopure protien drink: 40g Protien, 0, 0
Morning: 6egg whites 2 yolks: Not sure on the breakdown
Snack: Whole Wheat waffle 2 4g Protien, 35-40g Carb, 0
Lunch: 4 Chicken breasts and some steamed cabbage, 1/2 sweet pot. Not sure of breakdown
Snack: (need an idea besides tuna....)
While working out: Protien drink of some kind 
Post work out: Protien of some kind
Dinner: Orange Roughy Fish, Steamed broch.
Snack: If hungry a few chicken breasts or some egg whites.

cardio 45mins 5 times a week 30 mins 1-2 times as needed 

Ok, there is the starting idea...lets see if I get any replies...

KunipshunFit

----------


## KunipshunFit

bump...ANYONE????

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I will! I will! But on the weekend, sorry Bro...busy as f*ck.............i will get to it though...peace...XXL

----------


## KunipshunFit

diet update *proposed* feel free to critique and add 

Post Cardio 7:00: 40g <a href="http://www.allsportsnutrition.com/listproducts.php?style=category&value=PROTEIN" target="_blank"><a href="http://www.allsportsnutrition.com/listproducts.php?style=category&value=PROTEIN" target="_blank">protein</a></a> IsoPure

8:30 3 Waffles 45g Carb, 3-4g Protien

10:30 1 Myoplex Low Carb Protien Bar 3g Carb (2g dietary fiber) 29g Protein 250 Calories

12:30 3-4 Chicken Breasts ?g Carb, ?g Protein, ?Cals
Steamed Cabbage
1 Whole Sweet Potato

2:30 1 Myoplex Low Carb Protien Bar 3g Carb (2g dietary fiber) 29g Protein 250 Calories

5:00 40g <a href="http://www.allsportsnutrition.com/listproducts.php?style=category&value=PROTEIN" target="_blank"><a href="http://www.allsportsnutrition.com/listproducts.php?style=category&value=PROTEIN" target="_blank">protein</a></a> IsoPure

Post Workout: (typically 7:00) Shake with 45g <a href="http://www.allsportsnutrition.com/listproducts.php?style=category&value=PROTEIN" target="_blank"><a href="http://www.allsportsnutrition.com/listproducts.php?style=category&value=PROTEIN" target="_blank">protein</a></a> + 10g carbs

9:00 3-4 Chicken Breasts ?g Carb, ?g Protein, ?Cals
Steamed Cabbage

10:00 BED

please note that the predicted weight at 5% on the chart below is by the electrostatic measuring device which we are using to measure the bf...I know calipers are better but he insisted on using this...

----------


## MIKE_XXL

First of all let's go with the gear, if all you have Winny than take it at 50mg ED, however it would be nice to run 100mg of Prop & 400mg of EQ per week, but for now just do with what you got Bro. You have a lot of time in my opinion to drop that weight over 16 weeks, so you should be able to get to 7% BF or slightlt below, right around 6-7% is when it gets really tough and tricky, but anyway, cardio seems fine right now, when you start lowering your calories do it slowly, 500 calories every 7 days or so untill you are loosing around 1.5 pounds a week, i am not sure if you said this or not, but use some kind of a fat burner before your cardio and one more time through out the day, and take out that waffal, damn that makes me laught, but anyway, stick to oatmeal in the morning, maybe a bit of potato i can get away with that myself and it's filling, and steamed veggies for carbs, take in some calories from flaxseed oil and olive oil, make sure not to drop your calories to low i would cycle every day a bit lets say 2200 - day 1, 2400 - day 2 & 2600 - day 3, and keep going that's basicly what calories i would use at a weight of 200 bs...i would personally work out only 4 days a week, and keep your protein up to about 1.5gm per pound of lean body weight...about 8 weeks out or so you might want to take out the protein bars, some can get away with eating them but i am not one of them people...i think i covered most of it, if not give me a holla...peace...XXL

----------


## KunipshunFit

ok, i'm a bit confused on the prop and eq...

I understand the logic of 400mg-500mg EQ per week...but was it a typo when ya said 100mg Prop every week? 

I had an order come in FINALLY that I placed a long long time ago, when i was going to bulk for Sustanon ..but I may just simply hold on to that and use it at the end of the summer, and I can get my hands on Prop and EQ.

I just wanted to double check on this dosage because I've always seen it at something like 100mg EOD, or Every Third day. Please let me know.

Also, I can not stand the taste of oatmeal...it's more the consistency than the taste (*hence the waffle*)...I guess I can make myself eat it, but how much? As in, just enough for 30carbs or do i need 60? 

Um, that is all I can think of thus far, but then again it is 3:40am! I really appreciate all your help with this Mike! Your the man!

Thank you.

KunipshunFit

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Yeah it's 100mg EOD, damn it, sorry Bro...You do not have to make the waffal replacement oatmeal, it is just a good choice in my opinion...you can go with a number of cereals, just find one like weetabix, or something close to the nature, not so proccessed like a waffal...lol...good luck with the bet...kick some ass....XXL

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Oh yeah and with that snack meal put some protein with that make sure all of you meals consist of some protein...XXL

----------


## KunipshunFit

Thanx Mike!

I'm hitting the store this morning to get some groceries and You've been very helpful!

Thanx

KunipshunFit

----------


## KunipshunFit

Just wanted to update this after 2 weeks...Start of the 3rd week was Sunday just past...

Weight is down to 211. I've cheated once...and that was because my lil' bro came into town from utah, and I got drunk with him....however, i didnt eat anything i wasnt suppose to.

The last cheat day i'm going to allow myself is Christmas day.
I cant resist the mom's or grandmother's cooking...

Mainly going to be turkey, ham and a few carbs...I doubt I'll actually eat much, simply because my stomach wont let me...

Cardio is 5X a day...45 minutes...

Just an update...I gotta digital camera so now it's time to take before pics of my fat ass...and I'll post them in the end...


Any advice is appreciated.

----------


## KunipshunFit

This is the updated spreadsheet I've made myself.

I've got a few questions about the diet. i've been rotating my cal's through the week to keep my body guessing, But how do I tell if I'm keeping them low enough? I know the first 4-5 weeks i'm going to drop more than in the later weeks...so I just wanted a bit of help...The diet is modified in cal's through flaxseed oil, and fiberous veggies. I have at max 1 sweet potato a day, and on the day's of higher cal's it is 1.5 sweet potatoes with more steamed veggies.

As i said before, my two cheat days I've planned were Christmas eve, and Christmas. I figure they work out anyway, because they shock the system and keep the body guessing. I am going to update this spreadsheet as I go, so that the bro's who check this can possibly help me..*incase i'm loosing to much, or not enough*

I'm about to place my order for my Clen , never used it before so i've read all about it, ordering enough to start it at the end of Jan. and run it 2 weeks on 2 off for the duration of the cycle with the final week being the last week of clen. I'm "GUESSING" my body will be good at around 100-140mcg...I would tend to guess the latter of the two. 

At any rate attached is the spreadsheet, and since I got me this new kick ass digital cameral for christmas I'll be taking pics again soon....I've got some from week 1, and will take them every 4 weeks...

Any more advice is appreciated and MikeXXL, If you wanna respond to my pm here, that is fine with me.  :Smilie:  

I'm trying to make myself and all the bro's here helping me proud! I'm itching to get myself some enanthate or prop going with some EQ, so I dont have to worry about loosing so much muscle from the keto diet.

But that is comming. Also one other question... Winny 50mg EOD isnt that going to do very little? Wouldnt it be better at 50mg ED, or is it preference? I would assume the more you get in you, the better...but i've been reading different suggestions. Also, i was planning on doing it the last 4-6 weeks of my bet....any suggestions on this...

I'm going to cut all water out just like a "show" diet, so that I come in and can have that bf be as low as possible...Shit, if i get lean enough they have a bunch of show's around April 3rd...I may just enter the novice class and see what I can do...

Again, all help is appreciated

KunipshunFit

----------


## xcelbeyond

Put this in your mind and focus on it: At 216, 16% BF, you have ~181 lb of LBM. I believe that it's VERY DIFFICULT to hold onto muscle when attempting to get below 5-6% BF not 7%. You have PLENTY of time so you shouldn't lose ANY LBM. In fact, since you're gonna be "supplementing," there's a good chance you could increase LBM!

Use this as your target goal overall weight at 7% - 195 lbs (thats 181lbs LBM and 14lbs of fat). Now, if you want to drop water your last 5 days, that WILL BE LBM that you'll lose. Mike_XXL: don't you believe this is achieveable for 7% in 16 weeks?

xcel

----------


## KunipshunFit

but...my only question is...

Since I'm going to be running the Clen /ECA begining mid Jan. and more than likely not starting any cycle until Feb 1st. That would give me roughly only 8 weeks. I am trying to work on this so that, I can have some "supplements" ASAP, but i've gotta small problem with that. At any rate, My question is, Since i'm going to be running the Clen/ECA...will this cause me to burn off some of that LBM?

I do not want to get down below 180...but if I can not get my goodies in time to be effective the only thing I'll be able to run is 50mg EOD Winny at worst, and at best 50mg ED...

even an 8 - 10 week cycle could be beneficial, considering I will more than likely run it past the bet's ending date, afterall i wanna run 12-14 weeks... :Smilie: 

I greatly appreciate the help....i've got some pics from week 1, they are soo horrible, not flexed not pumped...just standing in the locker room after a cardio session. I carry all my weight around my stomach. And the camera is my worst enemy....

I do not want to post them in open board until the transformation has began, that way people can say "WOW, he did that"..anyway...

Thanx for the help!

KunipshunFit.


P.S. MikeXXL - Thanx for the soon to come e-mail..whatever is in it, I will stick to. your the man!

----------


## xcelbeyond

> _Originally posted by KunipshunFit_ 
> At any rate, My question is, Since i'm going to be running the Clen/ECA...will this cause me to burn off some of that LBM?


Clen is anti-catabolic so it shouldn't be any problem. I use ECA prior to every weight workout. It's an excellent thermogenic and should not be catabolic if you're eating properly.



> I carry all my weight around my stomach. And the camera is my worst enemy....


This is also my problem!! My BF needs to get below 6% before my midsection really comes out. I have a 6-pack at 7% but too much fat around the obliques and lower back  :Mad: 

xcel

----------


## KunipshunFit

Mike, I got your diet, and I got it just after I got back from the store buying my food for this week...what luck right!! Anyway, I love the diet, not sure if I can eat that much food! But i'm damn sure going to try!

Your the man!!!! I appreciate your help with the diet.

Also, Clen was ordered and should be here by mid Jan as scheduled, provided no "slip up's"....Then hopefully I can get my hands on some EQ/Prop....

Lata

KunipshunFit

----------


## KunipshunFit

I just wanted to bitch for a second about electro-static bodyfat scales....

THEY FUCKING SUCK SO MUCH FUCKING DICK!!!!!!!!!!


Ok, now that I've said that...I weighed in at the end of week 3...i'm down to 207.6 Now i trust this electorstatic WEIGHT...however i decided to check the bodyfat...even though it was a week early...well get this shit.

When i started it said i was at 16.0 and now it says' i'm at 16.9!!! WTF

I believe that the water i was drinking about 10 minutes before i got on the scale may have effected it, and the fact that I just had a 12oz steak. But G'D! Mother F*k, and all the other curse words i can think of...talk about a mental block...The mother fucking scale...i'm not checking my bodyfat anymore by that bitch until the bet day...

I'll use the mirror...the damn bf scale is a quack! Anyway, ever since i got on that scale i feel fat as shit...been working out harder to make up for it.

I'm FINALLy getting a half decent workout with my chest...Found a routine that makes it hurt. 5 exercises, 4 sets each, first two sets are 15 reps, last two are 12.

Anyway, I feel fat as hell...I can see i am starting to look better, I'm able to see more veins and the start of the abs...but damn it!

Ok, i'm done ranting now...just had to get that out...feel free to laugh! 

Lata

KunipshunFit

By the way, check out my new avatar...it's my new tatoo i got on my back...on the traps...sretches from shoulder to shoulder...was my 23rd b'day present to myself, got it when i was in N.Y.

----------


## xcelbeyond

As you're finding out, electro-static measurements ARE GARBAGE. They vary TOO MUCH based on how hydrated you are, electrolyte levels, and a bunch of other things that have NO BEARING on your true LBM.

Just stick with your program use the tape measure and mirror to measure progress.

While I don't believe this is an "accurate" method, have someone that is EXPERIENCED in doing calipers check you. IF THEY'RE GOOD, they'll be consistent, meaning you can gauge progress. Don't believe the "actual" numbers they get - just use the numbers to measure progress.

xcel

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I like the tatoo Bro, now it's my turn, but i am way past 23 yo...lol...stay focused and don't let the f*ckin' scale get you off track, if you look better you are gettin gleaner that's the bottom line...peace...XXL

----------


## KunipshunFit

Ok, I've decided that my diet does not have enough carbs in it. 

I have a few diets in my hands right now, and recently got some great help from MIKE_XXL! *by the way, THANX*

I'm going to be doing his Cycle Carb Diet, the last 12 weeks. My Clen should be here this week or next, so that will be ran for 10 weeks(5 on, 5 on ECA)

I've checked my bodyfat for the last time. At the end of four weeks, I weighed in and i was discusted. My body was obviously burning muscle because I'm down to 202. And I had the bodyfat checked with the electro-static scale and calipers (*electronic*) and lets just say it has me fatter than when i started....It say's i'm somewhere around 18%.

My problem is I feel leaner. Everyone tells me my face is looking leaner, and my abs, well I'm noticing more of a "hang" around them. What I mean is, I can feel the stomach starting to tighten, and not have that bloated look, but ofcourse there is still the fat which is hanging. Myself I thought this was normal, considering i'm dropping some of the water i was holding and possibly some fat.

Now I have a big problem and I was talking with a friend about my diet, and we decided that the diet i was doing (*keto*) was wrong, and THe only reason it was honestly ran in week 4 is because I already had spent the money on the grocery.

I've made my list out for the grociery this week and it is going to be good I hope. I'm hoping by following this regim that I'll get the fat under control. This just doesnt make any sense to me.

I'm doing cardio first thing in the morning 5X45, Hitting the weights at night, a solid hour to an hour and a half workout *depends on if i'm with my training partners*

IMO I think i'm looking better and I know I've been spot on with my diet the way ""I"" set it up before, now granted I have never had a problem sticking to any diet, because once i start it, i keep to it religiously. I'm assuming I dropped the carbs to low to fast and the body catabolized the muscle. 

I'm hoping the Clen/Eca will help with that, and the changes in the diet should keep me in the right direction. Also, the prop and winny will hopefully help me gain some muscle. *when i finally get the dough to order and start it  :Smilie:  *

I'm all about any help/advice! The mental part of it is what's killing me. I dont have a problem sticking to any aspect of the diet or training! 

Infact I'm training in sweats! A hooded shirt and long pants, so nobody can see me and the transformation is more pronounced.

Alright, i gotta hit the store: Just watched "Pumping Iron" and now i'm jacked to get this new cycle carb diet started and hopefully reverse this process of fat. (*who would have thought in 4 weeks, I would lose 14-15 pounds and actually GAIN 2-3% bf!!!!*)

Lata

KunipshunFit

----------


## xcelbeyond

Like I said before, you need a consistent method to check progress. STAY OFF that electrostatic scale!! Unless you are having someone check with calipers that knows what they're doing and is well-practiced, that's not going to tell you anything.

You said you were checked with calipers this last time. But - did you have that same person check you in the beginning? If not, which I assume is the case, your last reading doesn't mean squat as far as your progress goes. Remember, I said don't take the "caliper reading" to heart, just use it to measure progress!!! I DO NOT BELIEVE YOU GET A TRUE BF MEASUREMENT (or at least, noly VERY FEW have the ability to get "accurate" BF measurements) with calipers.

Sounds like you're having what happens to most of us when we get serious about diet. You feel like you're shriveling up and LOSING all that hard-earned muscle - I know that happens with me!

When cutting carbs, I find that adding 50-60g dextrose to my post-cycle protein drink (taken IMMEDIATELY after working out) seems to help.

xcel

----------


## KunipshunFit

I just wanted to update the thread. Feeling good, started the ECA stack a week early (begin week 5) Figured my clen would be here in 2 weeks and So i could simply run 6 weeks ECA 5 Clen.  :Smilie: 

This spreadsheet will be having measurments added to it soon. I'm going to ignore the bodyfat section until the end and I'll also provide pics of the transformation as I get them in and categorized.

The spreadsheet is changing, and looking sharper (the only benefit of a computer degree and a easy job!  :Smilie:  ) I'm keeping my head up and my nose to the grind stone. 

I've done a major diet before and I got to 179 and was about 12%, I've got pics i'll post int he before and after (when done) As said before I was hoping for around 195 and 8% and that is still a possibility with the prop and winny i'm going to run.

I've got 11 weeks and I can do it, I've just gotta keep my mind focused. I think it is going to help me that I'm getting back with my ex, i've got something else to push me harder. Afterall I do this body building for ME, but it's great to take off your shirt and for your girl to squeal with excitement riiiiight  :Smilie: 

Here are the updated spreadsheets.


OH....i've looked over and over, I can not find a place to buy dextrose... Any idea's? I've tried GNC n' Vitamin World, blah blah blah...Hmm come to think of it, I could use some cheap choc protien powder too...  :Big Grin:

----------


## KunipshunFit

I just wanted to update the thread. Feeling good, started the ECA stack a week early (begin week 5) Figured my clen would be here in 2 weeks and So i could simply run 6 weeks ECA 5 Clen.  :Smilie: 

This spreadsheet will be having measurments added to it soon. I'm going to ignore the bodyfat section until the end and I'll also provide pics of the transformation as I get them in and categorized.

The spreadsheet is changing, and looking sharper (the only benefit of a computer degree and a easy job!  :Smilie:  ) I'm keeping my head up and my nose to the grind stone. 

I've done a major diet before and I got to 179 and was about 12%, I've got pics i'll post int he before and after (when done) As said before I was hoping for around 195 and 8% and that is still a possibility with the prop and winny i'm going to run.

I've got 11 weeks and I can do it, I've just gotta keep my mind focused. I think it is going to help me that I'm getting back with my ex, i've got something else to push me harder. Afterall I do this body building for ME, but it's great to take off your shirt and for your girl to squeal with excitement riiiiight  :Smilie: 

Here are the updated spreadsheets.


OH....i've looked over and over, I can not find a place to buy dextrose... Any idea's? I've tried GNC n' Vitamin World, blah blah blah...Hmm come to think of it, I could use some cheap choc protien powder too...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Eddyflash

Hey bro you can get 11 lbs. of dextrose for $10 from www.supplementdirect.com

Now does anyone know where to find cheap Maltodextrin????

----------


## KunipshunFit

weight tracking...this one's a bit detailed.

----------


## KunipshunFit

Well i've moved away from the scale minus once a week just to check progress. I figure I'd start to slow losing the weight since i'm going to be starting my cycle soon anyway.

However, I did have some pics taken this morning (1-13-02) To show of my fat ass! I just wanted to post the current ones here for some critiques, I'm still a fat ass, but it's comming. The pics i thought were original were actually from 12-26...so just 2 weeks ago...So they will become the original and be used as a comparison from now on. However, they will not be posted until the very end.

Also, I took my measurements as recommended above and was quite discusted that I let my waist get that big, and chest that small... Anyway the measurements are

Neck: 17.0
Chest:44.0
Arms:16.5
Wrist:7.0
Waist:36.25 fucking inches!!!!!!!! 
Quad:24.5
Calf:17.5

And now for the pics to match those measurements with a visual  :Smilie:

----------


## KunipshunFit

front double bi

----------


## KunipshunFit

Quad

----------


## KunipshunFit

Clen is kicking in...I've noticed Nosebleeds, better sweats in the gym and nausea.

Diet has been good, last two weeks I increased carbs and cycled them all week, Loaded up on Saturday (around 3-400)

This week is a shock week. 

Day 1: 100
Day 2: 50
Day 3: 120
Day 4: 140
Day 5: 100
Day 6: 120
Day 7: 140

----------


## KunipshunFit

updated weight.

I was actually happy to put back on 2 pounds...Just to get my body back on track and relax. I weigh in again this Saturday, just for the stats. I'm guessing i'll be on track. After week 8 I think i'm going to up the cardio to an hour...any suggestions on this???

Any suggestions in general would be helpful. I still feel fat and am still carrying a shit load around my mid-section! 

Patience is a virtue, but damn it it's one i dont have!

Updated Weight log...

----------


## KunipshunFit

I up'ed the Cardio to 6 days a week this week, still at 45 minutes first thing in the am. 6:00am

Any suggestions on if around week 8 I should consider up'in the cardio to 60 minutes? 

Also, Clen is going great. So far i've noticed the tremors and such associated with it, I just dont get all excited or anything on it. Dont feel hot or anything out of the norm either. I'm hoping it's working and working well...

Any help?

KunipshunFit

----------


## KunipshunFit

I decided to quit taking up bandwidth continuously posting my cardio and weight, so when I updated this time, I simply deleted the old tracking pictures. Each time I update I will simply delete the tracking picture that came before it.

Questions:

1. I think the Clen is working, I'm getting the symptoms and my weight had a nice little drop this first week. I dont feel I my body was in a catabolic state at all, I was eating carbs, and cycling them. My question is "Since i'm doing cardio in the morning, it's really hard to get focused and have that 'energy', now i've read that you can take a mild energy booster with clen, but then some people say not to. what do you advise?"

2. I'm still 11 weeks out at this point, and will be 10 or 9 when my goodies come in. I'm not to happy about having to take the deca , but the prop was not able to be ordered when i wanted. So the Cycle will be

Deca @ 400mg Wk 1-DDAY
Winny @ 50mg ED 6 weeks out from DDay
Clen and Hydroxycut have been ran since last week (1-15 i think) at the regular dose of 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off.

My diet is going great. Tobey on the Diet side has given me numerous great recipies! THANX and even LIVINFIT has contribued to it, I tried one of her's and it ROCKS!!

I think my biggest problem is the mental. I wear sweatshirts and pants into the gym most of the time so that I cannot see myself and i'm avoiding mirrors at this point simply because I want to visually "see" the transformation. 

I must say however, camera's are great. I compared some pics recently and I'm making progress. I just hope it all works out for the bet.

I am thinking about doing a show late April or early May now. I figure "IF/WHEN" i'm at 7% on April 3rd, I can continue my cycle for a extra few weeks, and then hopefully come in for a show. The timming will be off considering the winny is going to be ran until DDAY...but It would be a "novice class" and i mean I think i should give it a try! At least then I can say "HEY! I DID THAT".

Anyway Here are the updated progress charts!

Mike_XXL and PETE, you two are a great inspiration as well as every other member of this board! 

See attachement.

----------


## KunipshunFit

...

----------


## KunipshunFit

second

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Good Job Bro!!! Keep at it...and as for the morning Clen use add 200mg of caffine to it, not only will it give you a boost in energy but it will also increase the efficiancy of clan itself...sond and looks like you are on the right track bro, and it looks as you are doing better the you predicted according to your charts...keep pushing and the mental aspect of it gets harder and harder as you get leaner...but i am sure you will make it fine...XXL

----------


## KunipshunFit

> and as for the morning Clen use add 200mg of caffine to it, not only will it give you a boost in energy but it will also increase the efficiancy of clan itself


Ok, minor problem...how to find caffine with no sugar....

Speed Stack at my gym is the closest I can find with 200mg of Caffine. Only problem is to consume the full 200mg Caffine, I have to get 400mg of Ephedrina.

Something tells me that's no good with the Clen ...So doing cardio this morning, i drank half the speed stack and seemed to have no visible problems at all. Speedstack helped wake me up a bit..nothing special..but i mean i got through the cardio..lol



Also, I'm going to be starting my cycle soon...I'm forced to run the Deca ...I'm curious about it, i've heard of great gains while on Deca... and have researached it on the profiles and other, but I am curious from real life users...

Is the water retention bad? How much water do ya hold...meaning will it be pointless to hope to see the abs on it? or will it just be minimal?

The diet is great...again thanx MIKE XXL!

One other question....my piss....All i drink is water, ALL THE TIME and Every now and then, my piss is an off yellow color. I have to be getting in at least a gallon a day, and I think more on some days. How in the hell can my piss have any yellow in it. It's so faint i dont notice while urinating, but after, I look down and the water is slightly yellow...

Could this be protien or other nutrients dumping?

Thanx

K

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I just buy caffine pills where i live they are called "Wake Ups" they are over the counter medication for quick relife from tierdness...as for your urine i do not know but one thing i can say after taking vit-b or any supp that contains it my urine is yellow for about 2-3 pisses...XXL

----------


## FromFleshtoSteel

yeah, def. the b-vitamins bro. they are water soluble, and right after you take a meal replacement or multivit your body dumps what it can't use. nothing to be worried about

----------


## KunipshunFit

Thanx for the help Mike and Flesh.

The cycle has been scrapped and changed...LOL I decided to brave my fear and make myself some FINA

Ordered everything and it should be here next week, just in time for me to make it and hit 8 solid weeks.

Wk 1-8 75mg ED FINA
Wk 3-8 50mg ED Winny
Clomid Post

Works out good with the fina, as it is the only suppressor for Fina Gyno..

plus the strength gains and little water retention will be nice.

If I can get my hands on some EQ it would be nice, that or some Prop...Prop looks more likely...if so, i'll add it at 50mg ED 1-8


I weigh in tomorrow, hope it will be decent...Had one horrible meal this week for lunch due to a horrible winter storm that swept through, and caught me un-prepared  :Frown: 

Cardio this week was great! Caffine really helps.

On the cardio...is it to early to up it to 6 days a week at 45 minute sessions? I did it last week, and only did 5 days this week. I dont wanna burn it to fast, and figure it might be better to wait on the cardio until i'm on a cycle again.

Just hit me with some opinions...Thanx!

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I would stick to 5 days a week for cardio untill you aren't loosing as quick as you would like right now you are right on track and even better so save something for when you need it you can always through in an extra day of cardio then...XXL

----------


## KunipshunFit

Mike XXL! - Thanx for the advice...

I ended up hitting 2 weeks at 6 days a week, and now as per your advice, i'm back to 5 days.

Clen is going good, went two weeks on, now on my 2 weeks off running Hydroxycut.

I'm gonna make myself some Fina and run that with my Winny. 50 days of Fina 42 of Winny...and i may try to get some prop in there also...

anyway...

I've figured out the one thing that sucks about trying to do a competition diet. It's not the food, or the countless cardio sessions at 6am...NO NO NO...not that.

It's constantly seeing yourself and having to do this by yourself. Where you can not have someone there to work out with consistently and you have to force yourself to not take measurements, not weight in, NOT look in the mirror every second. 

I'm using pictures more and more now, because they show more drastic results...but still, I think i'd be nice to have a consistent work out partner doing it all with me...someone to push me to my limits...For my limits now, it's watching PUMPING IRON every day before working out and trying to NOT be like that fat guy in Louies gym doing the dumbell curls and TRYING to be the monster like Franco Columbo.

Anyway...Just wanted to rant n' what not. 8 weeks left...I wanna be around 10% at 4-5 weeks out, does that sound about right? 

I cant wait to start the fina and winny...this will fuck with my weight guesstimates...but This is where the pictures and measurements will come in.

Also, my lil' food scale I used to measure my food broke...so now i gotta go spend 20 bucks on a new one...*grumbles* ok ok I'm done bitching...

lata....For now  :Smilie:

----------


## KunipshunFit

Well, I wanted to update the cardio and weight tracking for those interested.

It's odd, i didnt really loose any weight this week, but That has happend before, and so. 

I do have one question. 

I'm going to be running a cycle of Fina/Winny

Basically i'm going to do

Fina @ 75mg ED 50 days (7 weeks)
Winny @ 50mg ED 42 days (6 weeks)
Clomid Post etc

My problem is, I've taken my weight and I dont know how to account for this with the AAS. I'm guessing I'll gain some and still be loosing fat. 

I'm guessing I'll have to go by my measurements *(thank god i took some)* and by pictures.

But my question of a more serious nature is.

I know when on AS your receptors can handle more and the fina with the winny should harden me up pretty nicely. But should I adjust my carbs any to accomidate the higher protien that I'll be needing?

I'm currently getting around 250 grams of protien a day on average. I was going to up this to around the 300-350 level (1.5 to 2 g/per body lb)

Any help with this is appreciated. Fina will be put through the final filter tonight, I made it last night. Winny is on track, just need my 20 more amps..which will be here by Valentines day, which is a week before they begin.

My ass is so freaken anxious to start my fina...It will be ready by Jan 30th, and damn it I wanna take the first shot THEN...lol Damn this waiting... But Fina for 9 weeks, well that would be interesting..LOL

Anyway, all help is appreciated as said before.

Later

K

----------


## Doc M

Kunip..It looks like everything is going well for you. Mike always has good advice and from everything I have read, I agree with the info.

I agree that you may watch how much cardio you are performing. What types of cardio work are you doing? Intensity level?

Your diet seems on track, although I can't seem to understand why you are consuming 3-4 chicken breasts per meal. You definitely need at least 1.5gms-2.0gms per pound or bodyweight, but too much at once can be very hard on the digestive system especially your kidneys. You may try to spread those out throughout the day so you are not consuming such large quatities at once. Protein can only be broken down and utilized in certain quantities (45-60gms) at a time and anything beyond that is transported right out into the toilet. A high concentration of protein can cause an acrid odor with a yellowish coloring. 

Something else you may consider if you are worried about losing lean muscle, is it consume a low carb, low calorie protein drink in the middle of the evening when you get up to go to the bathroom. Prepare it before you go to bed and keep it in the fridge. This helps the the body keep a positive nitrogen state and it cuts down on muscle catabolism while you are sleeping. 20-25 gms is a good rule of thumb. Designer protein is a good product and at the low consumption rate a container will last you for a month or so.

Also, remeber 1 gallon of water sounds like a lot, but when you are weight training, doing cardio, taking clen , and ECA you are sucking a lot of water out of your body through increased sweating, respiration, and the natural diuretic effects of ECA. Play around with your water consumption because dehydration will throw a monkey wrench at you and you may not even realize it is due to dehydration. I could go on and on, but will see how you feel about what I have suggested. Doc M

----------


## KunipshunFit

Hey! Thanx for the reply!

Where to start with all you said.

Ok first the protien...I realize the 2-3 breasts per meal is a bit much, but I recently broke my food scale..and have yet bought another. I know a butcher and I get a great deal on them...20lbs for like 10 dollars.. so anyway...I've backed that off now...1 and a half breasts every meal...roughly and 12oz steak at a time MAX *center cut sirlon*

Cardio - Eliptical cross trainer - 45 minutes, Heart rate at an average of 150bpm. According to the eliptical which i'm sure is off..it averages out to 3.6-3.8 miles per session while burning roughly 675-700 cals..i know that's gotta be off..

Um Water - I get a gallon no prob...would like a bit more

Um...er...*trying to remember what all you wrote so i dont have to edit this in 5 minutes* um..ok i'm an idiot..time to post and then edit...


ok i remember..the shake at night..Actually I recently started doing this...i make a small lil' 22g Protien shake..hardly any ice..put it in the fridge around 10pm...and when i wake up at around 1, i drink it in like 2 gulps..then get back in bed...until i get up at 5:30 to hit cardio.

I'm sure i left something out..so just let me know.
Thanx for the help!

Oh, i'll be updating my pics again, and trying to get the "before, before and now, set-up going again for the very end..."

K

----------


## Doc M

Well, it sounds like you are on the right track. Anytime you start something like this it always requires a little tweak here and there. I think the things I illustrated were components that I felt were missing, but you have added those so I think you should be good. 

I forgot to mention something about the caffeine though. With stimulants the body starts to require more and more to achieve a desirable result. Kind of like a drug addict starts off with one run of heroine and 6 months later is going thru 5 runs a day. The body builds a tolerance and that's why I think it's a good idea to cycle the ECA stack. Any supplementsl caffeine you take will probably have very little effect since the dosages in Hydrocut is rather high. I would also recommend you monitr your heart rate and BLOOD PRESSURE. Not to scare you, but I have seen treated patients who were using ECA's and came in with nervousness, nausea, and headaches and thought something was wrong. They were right, their blood pressure was through the roof and under the right conditions a stroke can result. So monitor this very closely. You're too young to stroke out.

Keep it up. I always use pictures to track my progress instead of scales. You don't notice your results when you look at yourself everyday in the mirror. I take it one step further: When I am dieting down, I make sure my wife does not see me naked, I don't look in the mirror except from the neck up, and I take a frontal relaxed photo and a flexed one, and then the same for the rear every week. have always had great success with this, but do what you are comfortable with. i like this because the dramatic changes really help to motivate me. Good Luck! Doc M

----------


## KunipshunFit

Thanx for the quick reply! 

Yeah I appreciate the help..trust me all help is greatly appreciated.

Today I'm taking pics...it's been roughly 4 weeks since I took the last pics....

I like the idea of taking pics every week..but that messes with me mentally to much...

I'm also thinking of checking the weight every week and just writing it down and ignoring it..especially if i'm about to start a cycle..the weight is nt going to be as accurate...


As far as the ECA stack...ya know it's amazing what 2 weeks off did to me...

I mistakenly took the max dose this morning, and was like WOAH..oppps..

so i backed it down to medium levels... The one good thing about my body is from taking the ECA's...i've learned how to play with that effectively...(prolly the only thing i'm actually sure about lol)

Again, THANX

----------


## platinum

Thanks for pointing me in this direction earlier today. I've read every last word of this thread and....LOL.... I SWEAR, I could have written some of it.  :Smilie:  I especially like the part about not having a partner through it all, I know how you feel. It's motivating for me to read this. 

I'm always glad to hear someone else voice frustration w/the bf scales. I've got one. When I decided to eat right again,after almost a year of eating like sh!t, but still lifting, my scale said 20% bf. Well, two weeks later I got on it again and it said 25%! That was after strict dieting and cardio, so I know it was off.  :Smilie: 

Is your diet still the same as far as amounts are concerned as it was when you started? I always have a tough time with that. 


Thanks for this thread, great information and motivation.

Platinum

----------


## KunipshunFit

How come everytime I do a diet, I end up with hooking up with a girl?

What's up with this shit!? My ex from way back in the day..we've been seeing each other again...She's going through a divorce so it's nothing to serious...only problem is I love her,and she loves me...and we both try to NOT say it...so it sorta is like HEY DONT THINK OF THE COLOR RED, so ofcourse we think of the color RED..

HEHE

Anyway, she's playing hell with my diet, but giving me great ab work outs  :Smilie: 

At any rate...I didnt update the weight this week, I wanted to skip a week checking it. I'm nervous about this fina and winny combo, simply because I have a feeling i'm going to gain weight, and loose fat, and I've been looking at the weight in the past. Now will test my mental strength.

I'm staying away from the scale, and really really focusing on my diet hard as hell. I am in week 9 of 16...and simply hoping i'm not to bad at this point to get to my goal of 7%

K

----------


## KunipshunFit

Tuesday (Feb 4, 2003)

Just wanted to update on the shots, today is day 6 and My shot today will "hopefully" come around lunch, however I'm very busy and so it may have to wait until AFTER I work out. I try to avoid this as my muscles are tight, and even if it's not a group i'm injecting IN...it still makes it a pain.

At any rate, Fina is going well...I'm hoping it shuts me down for a week or so...due to a few other problems.. Test is comming and will be thrown in @ 250mg per week. Most likely on Thursday's

Diet has been off a bit this week. Trying to balance my carbs has played hell with my diet, instead of getting 2 or 3 meals with the carbs, i'm trying to balance them out through the entire day (up till 5) then it's some post work out at 7pm

All in all, I think the calories have been at my maintenance level and not as far down as they need to be. But it's hard to tell due to the Fina..

I doubt it could have any effects this quickly...could it?

Clen starts again this Sunday...Hydroxycut is going well.

Well i'm off

Lata

KunipshunFit

----------


## Decoder

You have put some major size on since you got that tatto on the back.

----------


## KunipshunFit

I appreciate the compliment Decoder!

Well next week i'm hoping to feel this fina...and i'm gonna go ahead and start my winny a week early...maybe..i'm so impatient!!!!!

Thanx for the compliment

Lata

K

----------


## themaxx

KunipshunFit check your mail. Hopr it helps

----------


## KunipshunFit

the max...

My hotmail account? I checked it...nothing there

now you've done gone and gotten me all curious....

K'fit

----------


## themaxx

try now. if you don't recieve it i'll post it on here but it's a bit long winded.

----------


## KunipshunFit

GOT IT!

Damn it's long...

Time to read it while at work...

----------


## KunipshunFit

I just wanted to update this thread.

I've noticed the Fina is def kicking in!! (it is referenced by days taken in LIGHT BLUE) on the cardio sheet. The winny will start on Feb 16th. 

My cardio has been ok...I've sorta stopped loosing, and i think this is due to the Fina..however; I still wanna get down to 190...which is roughly 10 more pounds. I'm going to up the cardio to 6 days a week something like this

Day 1 45mins in AM and 25 in the pm
Day 2 45mins in AM
Day 3 45mins in AM and 25 in the pm
Day 4 45mins in AM
Day 5 45mins in AM
Day 6 45mins in AM and 25 in the pm
Day 7 OFF

Let me know how this looks, and I'd love to hear some opinions...

now the attachments..

----------


## KunipshunFit

2-17-03

Weight and Cardio updates will be attached.

Fina has been hitting me very hard since day 10. Pumps are amazing...Hardness is definately increasing. I have not noticed the strength to much, as I'm going for reps...However, I will say weight that was a struggle for 10 is now being done for 15 reps..

for example shoulder press of 205 use to be hard for 10, now i hit it for 12-15 with little to no problem.

Diet has been a bit shaky over the past 4-5 days. And my mind has been really fucked up by this girl situation I'm having. I'm trying to get over it by focusing on my training, I just fear the stress is going to have a negative reaction for my body. Time will tell. All I can do is train/eat/sleep and hope it doesnt hurt me to much.

I was very pleased with my weight this past week, as the two weeks prior I felt like I was gaining. My water has not been as high as I would hope (consumption) so i'm guessing I lost some water weight! 

I've upped the cardio as outlined before, and hope to see continued results with this. Winny started on the 16th, and I'm hoping it dries me out and gets mea bit harder with some new vascularity. 

I'm scared to take pics again, because I still feel like a fat ass. I dont think i'll hit 8% by my deadline, but I'll settle for anything with defined abs. But ya never know!

*I have searched and searched for how to drop water and when to start however, i've yet been able to find exactly what I'm looking for. So Mike XXL, I know yoru busy as fuck, but if ya get a few moments can ya hit me with an email or a post on how you would advise to do it..(for that matter anyone else who knows  )* 

I've been away from the boards for awhile, dealing with this girl drama, and I hope to be back on as much as I normally am....I do apoogize for my absence.

OH...one more thing...the final weight as suggested earlier in my thread ina response entitled "MIND FOOD FOR KUNIPSHUNFIT" is 190ish. I'm thinking I'll come in a bit under that when I drop water, but we shall see...

I await the reply's...

see attachements.

----------


## KunipshunFit

blue indicates fina start date
green indicates fina and winny at same time

I just wanted to bitch for a second and say FUCK, FINA SHUTS YOU DOWN HARD SEXUALLY!!!!!

OK, i'm done now....good thing i dont have the girl anymore otherwise she'd be bitchen at me to get my prop sooner, so i could do my duties...

K'Fit

----------


## MacGyver

Hey.... I think I like this thread better than ours!

Dude you are so committed. If my calculations are correct (and theyre probably not) you weighed in at 197 last week? Thats bad ass. Im trying to get where youre at and vice versa with the same cycle. Can you believe that we're doing the same cycle and having the same type of problems as well. I hate women. Actually the one Im dealing w/ is acting like a little fucking girl and thats why she got dropped on her ass. "Dont come back yackity yack." I so feel your pain bro. Stay the hell away from women when youre trying to get a better physique they only want you to fail and eat bacon and egg tacos w/a pizza. A big one!

ON to more important matters... Man thats gonna suck waiting for that Winn to kick in and wanting those immediate results. The last time I did winn w/ test, it seemed like if I did a great ab workout by the time I got home and looked at em they already improved.

COme on and get that test yo! We need to make this the best cycle ever. Judging by your progress youre never gonna forget these months. Keep it up youre more than half way there!

----------


## KunipshunFit

I wanted to update this thread...and have a few questions about these measurements

Ok...first the question

1. I'm cutting...How the hell can certain measurements increase? My chest and arms increased a lot! Now, granted I've been shooting my bi's and tri's, but I took these measurements today (2-21-03) as i've not shot my bi's for 3 days.

01-12-03 ---- 02-21-03
WEIGHT 204 ---- 197
Wrist 7.0 ---- 7.0
Arms 16.5 ---- *17.25*
Chest 44 ---- *45.5*
Quad 24.5 ---- 24.5
Calf 17.5 ---- 17.5


Cardio has been upped to 3 days at 60 minutes, 3 days of 45 minutes, one day of rest (sunday typically) although i'm going to rotate that day some to fool my body

I'm having the fat checked this weekend with calipers.. As of today i'm exactly 41 days from the bet. I'm hoping to weigh in around 195 tomorrow when I get the bodyfat checked...I'll check it with the calipers and the electrostatic scale... I may even post pics tomorrow...but i'm not sure

Fina is going great! Winny, Well i dont know what to expect from it...as far as what to feel...so that's a bit harder to see i guess...

Any opinions on my questions is appreciated...lata

K'Fit

----------


## KunipshunFit

Well I will say one thing about a cycle carb diet... Your body can not adjust to shit! My body is so confused it has no idea what to do...I think because of this it is saying "hey...fuck you, i'm just going to stop working".... I carbed up Sunda to an amazing 400g carbs, Then monday it was down to 75g of Carbs... Now silly ME..it was suppose to be 150 g of carbs, but when i got home post workout, I layed down in my bed, and was thinking... "Oh, i'll just lay here for a second"...my body's idea of a second ended up being from 8pm that night, until 5:30am the next morning, when my alarm clock went off....

I came into the gym this morning and I've never had to force myself so hard to get through cardio.. After cardio i got ready for work and came here to get some carbs... afterall today is suppose to be a 150g day... So i had my 1/2 baked potato and 1/2 cup of milk (to get me a bit of sugar) and my chicken breast.. I'm hoping it will all kick in and hit me with some energy soon. Hell a speed stack with 400mg ephedrine didnt even help this am!



Also, I have a few questions...my weight has been doing some very fucked up things...check out the updated weight scale below...i mean that's some seriously fucked up weights...now granted this past weeks weight, it was on sunday instead of saturday, and i was carbin' up on sunday....

My fina, looks to be ending this week, I'm so sad... but my winny will make up for it..

Pumps are amazing..hit shoulders yesterday and can barely lift them today! 

at any rate, here are the updated cardio tracking and weight scales..

i'm all up for some opinions n' such

again pics wont be posted until the very end. As i'm learning the camera hates me and i see some things the camera doesnt...

----------


## roch

keep it up man your doing awesome. you're almost there so don't talk negative. YOU WILL MAKE YOUR GOAL!!!! C'MON YOU ARE THE MAN!!

----------


## KunipshunFit

I appreciate the encouraging words.

However, I had the caliper body fat test perfomred with 4 weeks left in the diet. I am not going to make my goal of 8%. If i'm lucky i'll make 10. My body fat came in at around 11.98 and I had a 7 point caliper test done.

I've got the measurements out in the car, and I'll get them around lunch time to day and come back and edit this thread. I remember all my fat is on the back and sides and the third most obvious place was my lower abs *(which were around 12)*

My arms really suprised me, if i remember correctly my tri's were 6 and my bi's were 4.5

At any rate, i'll post all the measurements later. At least now, I know the parts that are killing me and some of my stronger points.

I've said before, and i'll re-state now. I'm not going to stop the diet even when this "bet" ends. I'll extend it until I reach my goal. I'm glad it works out like this with the bet ending right around the time it's starting to get sunny and almost spring time. This way I wont slack off, but I'm hoping to take a break of a few days, and then push myself harder for the summer preperation.

I've very disappointed in myself, and i know it was my problem with the diet that killed me. I tried to many things, and didnt figure out what to do and how to do it until after 6 weeks in...

i'm still very puzzled about this weight. Saturday I hit the scales at 201.6lbs Which means I didnt lose shit. Could this be the last effects of the FINA????

I'm at a loss...However if I can not reach my goal of 8%, my ultimate goal when i first started lifting was 200lbs at 10%. So as long as I reach one of those goals i'll be happy; I guess.

I will say, the mental aspect of a hard core diet is much much harder than anyone ever will realize until they do it!

I commend people like Mike XXL and LivinFit who can do it and look so damn good! I've been tired/anal/agitated/aggrivated and in general not a nice person due to the 2 a day's and diet and training regimn. I'm hoping to sit down for a day or two after this is over, and talk with MikeXXL or someone else about what i have done wrong, could have done different etc etc. So that I can re-set everything up, and hit yet another 12 weeks of diet/cardio...which will run me through summer and just up to the start of my next bulking cycle  :Smilie: 

Again, pics will be posted at the very very end April 3rd.

----------


## KunipshunFit

First we took the bf two ways...with the electrostatic, and then a 7 point caliper test

just to see how f'd up the eletrostatic was.

201.6lbs @ 5'7.5 23yrs old

electrostatic had me at 14.5%

7 point caliper results

Chest - 12.7
Bicep - 4.0
Tricep - 6.5
Back - 21.3
Ab - 12.0
Waist - 17.6
Thigh - 9.8

Total = 83.9
Total BF = 11.9857

----------


## KunipshunFit

I know i said i wasnt going to post pics until the end...

however, I took some LIMITED shots this morning, of my abs, and relaxed positions because I talked with Doc M and a few others who were going to check in on me. 

I know i've lost about 16lbs, and I think (stresses the word THINK) that i've actually put on some muscle.

Opinions are sought...I've still got 3 weeks left, and I wont stop the diet until I reach my goal...


Pic 1 
12/27/02 as compared to 3-12-03

----------


## KunipshunFit

front relaxed...

12-27-02 compared to 3-12-03

----------


## KunipshunFit

a poor quality upperbody relaxed...

----------


## freak of the week

Good work bro. Things are starting to happend quick!!!

----------


## Doc M

Kunip,

I am sitting here looking at your pics in my office with another Doc. I am going to attempt some digital marking on it so you can see what specific regions we discussed. I don't know how well this will work after copying it from this site so it may take some time. 

Also, would you like me to PM you my thoughts or post it on the board? Let me know and I will accomodate either request.

And by the way, keep your head held high!! You have made great progress and that is not a "make you feel good about yourself" comment!

Doc M

----------


## KunipshunFit

pm please

if the pics arent good in quality, i can directly email you the originals which are at a much higher resolution and have not been cropped...

better detail in them! [email protected] if ya wanna do that..and also if ya wanna email me your thoughts, that is fine, so you can include your marked up recommendations/discussion thoughts...

also, i was running the Fina/Winny/Clen 

Still got 3 weeks of Winny and 2 more of clen

Begining weight was 216, now i'm 201...so i feel like i've gained some muscle, and lost a bit of fat. I figure I've got another 10lbs or so to go before i'll be around 10%

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Shit Bro do not knock yourself down you have made some very nice progress...as for the rest of the stuff, "Welcome to dieting world"... :Big Grin: ...i admire anybody that does through 12 week of any program, as it is some of the hardest shit anyone has to do...so hang in there and i will gladly help you after you had time to relax a bit, so just hit me up a line Bro...XXL

----------


## painintheazz

You have mad very good progress. It is very noticable. Good work.

Pain

----------


## KunipshunFit

...

----------


## KunipshunFit

weight

----------


## jleighty17

yeah bro give your self a break you made a huge change in your body.

like mike said just chill on the diet for a little bit then come back to it hard again.
JLI

----------


## valerie

Good job kunip- yep its a challenge but what a learning experince.!!!!!

One sugg for you to consider: when putting together a fat attack plan I find it most useful to get the full benefit or effect from diet first and then add in cardio and then eca or clen . Rather than starting off with all the "forces in full attack". In other words waiting until you hit a plateau before adding in the cardio. This seems to help get the most from your supps and hard cardio. 

All in all a good job and what a cutie-valerie

----------


## Doc M

Well Kunip,

I know you wanted me to PM my response on your photos, but I honestly believe my post belongs here for everyone to hear.

I won't sugarcoat anything because it simply doesn't need to be. You have made great strides and your results and dedication are tremendous. Between your diet, supps, weight training, and the time you have spent on your progress notes, you need to be publicly commended by everyone. [Doc stands and applaudes]...

Seriously, you bodyfat reduction is significant. You have a bodyweight composition that is predisposed to hold a larger volume of fatty tissue around the midsection. You have reduced that area, which I might add is generally the most difficult area to reduce, to a far less fat composition. You are still holding a little in your lower and mid flanks, but this will more than likely always be your trouble area. I think if you relaxed a little on your intensity and diet, and then came back at it with some intensity, you could reduce this area even further. 

I think you are at a sticking point right now. Take a little break after your cycle and continue with a clean diet and intense cardio and see where that takes you. We can't always get the ultimate result our first few times. At your age I think you only have more to achieve with your physique becuase you have one of the key components that many don't and that is dedication and heart. Keep us apprised!!

Doc M

----------


## dam225

Bump for an update.

D

----------


## KunipshunFit

update wanted...
update given

I'm fucking sick!!! Sinus infection, stomach virus. My diet has been shit! i cant keep anything fucking down! Everytime I eat, I throw up.. Everytime I manage to get something down for more than an hour, i get nausious and end up vomiting.

What really sucks is the throat hurting...nothing that i've tried so far helps it. 

Last time i weigh'd in..i was 200.4 and i was looking better. I dont have a clue now...

This all hit me about 2 days ago...and has slowly progressed to this hell i'm in now.

Last time i took my temp, it was 100.2. I'm sitting here sweating my balls off, and cold as fuck! 

Well it's 9:30, my time...and I would love to try to eat again....but i dont think i can handle another stomach cramp from puking tonight....

as far as the bet goes...it has another week...i'm not sure what this is going to do to me or it....

K'fit

----------


## dam225

Hang in there bro. I got the same shit in late January. It will be gone in a day or two and then it took me a week or two to get back to where I was before the virus. I feel ya.....the only thing I could get down for about 48 hours was gatorade!

Good Luck,
D

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Sorry to hear about your shitty luck Bro, but like said above hang in there no where but up to go from here...stay strong...XXL

----------


## KunipshunFit

thanx for the encouraging words....i'm just bum'd about my hard work and this shit happening at the end... I'm not gonna stop even after the bet, because i was so close to where i wanted to be.

Officially after the doctors visit i have
Sinus Infection
Ear infection in both ears 


evidently the ear infection was causing the dizzy spells and the naseau. Makes it easier to talk to my doc when he know's I'm on AAS... 

Let me just tell ya, he gave me a scrip for this throat spray called "hurricane"....it is the best shit in the world! Think of chloroseptic (spelling) and multiply it times 50...NO LIE!!!!

anyway, i'm resting more comfortably now...and hope to be back to 100% by Sunday.... 

Again, thanx for the encouragement!

K'Fit

----------


## Southern Cross

Kunip, how are you feeling?

----------


## KunipshunFit

i'm feeling better, nasuea is gone, i can eat again! only my grocery for the week went bad...i buy per week...and so now i have to go shopping tomorrow..and am going out of town tuesday...but i can make it all tomorrow to take with me.

as far as the ear's...they are still messed up... still getting dizzy and still feel like they have been pop'd and have yet to settle back to normal.

i'd say i'm about 90% right now...still no energy...but i've re-inspired myself looking through a few threads, and then this photogallery of inspirational pics i have. That and i just watched wrestlemania (well up till 11pm, i had to come home to sleep) and Vince can be cut at 50+ years old..damn it i'm 23, and WILL get my goals! 

I'll update the thread with cardio tracking and weight and shit soon...not that it matters at this point! but maybe the week off will shock my body yet again when i hit the cardio and training again monday.

i'm skipping morning cardio tomorrow to catch up on work i missed last week, and if i feel ok, i'll hit it tomorrow night after working shoulders...and see how i'm feeling

i appreciate the concern and comments...

K'Fit

----------

